# Yo quiero celebrar una comida en mi casa.



## Damasil

ich mochte ein Essen zu meiner Haus feiern....--> yo quiero celebrar una comida en mi casa.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Damasil said:


> ich mochte ein Essen zu meiner Haus feiern....--> yo quiero *celebrar una comida *en mi casa.



No entiendo el parte en rojo. Podrías explicar el parte en rojo.


----------



## Damasil

Quedo con unos amigos para invitarles a casa a cenar....

Ich sage....yo quiero hacer una cena en mi casa ---> Ich mochte ein Abendessen bei meinen zu Hause machen

Es ist wichtig? Bitte. Hast du mir verstanden?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Liam Lew's

Tu traducción cadi es correcta pero sueña informal. La correcta frase en alemán es: Ich möchte bei mir zuhause gern(e) ein Abendessen machen.

"Abendessen machen" no sueña perfecto, pero es aceptable en un context informal. No puedo encontrar una expresión mejor.
Quizás una otra persona encuentra una expresión mejor. 

También podrías decir: Ich möchte gern zu einem Abendessen einladen. Esta frase sueña más idiomática y más formal.


----------



## karinros

Puedes tomar este frase: Ich möchte bei mir zu Hause gerne ein Abendessen veranstalten. 
(="Quiero dar una comida a mi casa.")


----------



## Captain Lars

¿Se puede también "ein Abendessen _geben_"? Pero no estoy seguro si se puede realmente decirlo.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Captain Lars,

sí, es posible decirlo. Pero suena a alta nobleza, 28 invitados y 16 platos.

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo Captain,

man kann auch ein Essen _(für so und so viele Personen) ausrichten_. Das klingt weniger nach Einladung, mehr nach dem Organisatorischen. Ist allerdings in der Gugelwelt nicht sehr verbreitet; anscheinend ist es mittlerweile veraltet.

Bin halt aus dem letzten Jahrhundert!


----------

